# عجينة غريبة تستخدم فى لحام الزجاج مع البلاستيك فى اللمبات الموفره



## الجاسوس (10 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اخوانى المهندسون العرب​ 
اقوم بالتجهيز لمصنع فى مصر لتجميع اللمبات الموفره للطاقه 



 
استورد الخامات البالب كامل واريد ان اقوم بلحامه فى الجزء البلاستيكى​ 
يوجد نوع عجينه من نوع معين تستخدم فى لحام الجزء الزجاجى بالجزء البلاستيكى 
تشبه الجبس الابيض ولكنها طريه بعض الشىء ولونها مصفر بعض الشىء​ 
حاولت استخدام السيلكون ولكنه مكلف جدا واحيانا يحدث خطاء من الايدى العامله فى اللحام فيصعب 
فكها واعاده التجميع من جيد مما يؤدى للخساره​ 
حاولت استخدام الشمع ولكنه ليس بالكفائه العالية مع حراره اللمبه​ 
بحثت لكى اصل الى هذه العجينه ولم اعرف نوعها او مصدرها فارجوا ان تدلوقنى ما هى هذه العجيبنه​ 
هل هى خليط معين هل يمكننى تجهيزها ام اشتريها جاهزة ومن اين ارجوا منكم المساعده​ 
فى انتظار ردودكم​


----------



## الرفاعي (10 مارس 2007)

يا حبيبي هذه عجينة بلاستيكية من فئات:
الريزين المشكل للفيبر جلاس موجود بكثرة
البلورثان مادتين تخلطان ببعضهما متواجد بكثرة لدى بائعي الدهانات


----------



## m_talaat (13 يناير 2009)

تتكون المادة اللاصقة من ما يلى :
1- غراء ابيض بنسبة 1 كج
2- كربونات كالسيوم 800 جرام
3- اكسيد الو منيوم 200 جرام
ويتم الخلط جيدا حتى الحصول على القوام المناسب و يمكن اضافة قليل من الماء الى الغراء فى البداية واضافة بعض العناصر السابقة بنسب قليلة حتى الحصول غلى القوام المناسب .
يتم حقن اللصق باستخدام مكبس يدوى مثل المستخدم فى عمل الحلويات اة الكيس المستخدم فى وضع الكريمة
ويتم ترك اللمبات لمدة 24 ساعة ليجف
مع اطيب الامنيات


----------



## الطـاير (9 فبراير 2011)

بعد اذنكم سؤال يا جماعة الخير 

منين اقدر اشتري كربونات كالسيوم و اكسيد الالمونيوم 

وللجميع تحياتي


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------

